# Meet Bretagne: the last known living search and rescue dog who worked at Ground Zero.



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

Dog's Best Day - Bretagne


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Doesn't she look great for 16.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Isn't she an inspiration. I think this story was also posted here some time ago.


----------



## Marcus (Aug 24, 2014)

TheZ's said:


> Isn't she an inspiration. I think this story was also posted here some time ago.


Oh, was it? sorry, I just read the date the video was uploaded (Published on Sep 9, 2015) and thought it was new content.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

An AMAZING creature.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

There was something posted within the last year but I think this is a different video. I don't remember seeing all the material about her touring NY in the other one. The pictures of her working after 9/11 are the same. The other story had info about her other SAR assignments and working recently as a reading assistance dog.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Great Video! That dog richly deserves the recognition. 

I am a native NY'er who watched the towers fall live that horrific day. I personally knew several firefighters who lost their lives when they fell and several more first responders who have since died from the toxins they were exposed to in the aftermath. I cannot believe that dog is still alive at 16!
I hope she sets a record. She looks great.


----------



## Pete&Arrow (Sep 7, 2015)

That is really cool. Thanks Bretagne and her handler.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Love this video - God bless them both


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

That was so sweet. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Wonderful video. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful video, she looks fantastic at 16.
She's a very special girl.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

Beautiful. I had not seen that video. Couldn't help but cry.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

That's such a beautiful video, it was so touching. I'm too young to fully remember 9/11 (I was alive, just not old enough to remember) but my mom used to work in NYC back then, and every morning, she would pass through the World Trade Center. She had passed through the two buildings just hours before the planes hit them. It's crazy to think that if she had been even a little late to work that day, I could've lost my mother just like that. She was a couple streets away when the towers fell, she saw the entire thing with her own eyes. While I was fortunate to not have lost anyone I knew, my mother and many other people were not. My mom lost a friend, and many others lost family.


----------



## dmg1983 (Jun 13, 2015)

Such a sweet and uplifting video, I just watched it and now I'm sitting in a coffee shop sniffling. What a great thing to do to show appreciation for all her efforts, she deserved every second of the attention she got not to mention all the presents!! The clip of her in the water is just too cute and she looks amazing for 16, I hope she has lots of happy years left.


----------



## Mel (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you Marcus for sharing the video. I enjoyed it very much. What a great thing to honour an amazing dog. She looks fantastic at 16 years old and it´s so heart warming to see her get the recognition she deserves.


----------

